# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Wynik badania TK głowy.

## globusek14

Witam.

Dostałem wynik badania TK głowy, jednak wizytę u lekarza mam za 2 tygodnie i chciałbym wiedzieć wcześniej co dokładnie jest w tym wyniku:

Niesymetryczna zatoka żylna (3.1mm) pwukła się od przodu, pośrodkowo, w zbiorniku międzykonarowym do okolicy podrostralnej pnia mózgu. Zatoke ta drenuje do okolicy zatoki skalistej dolnej lewej i zatoki jamistej po stronie lewej. Łukowate wygięcie tętnicy podstawnej mózgu przy moście w stronę prawą. Obraz TK wymaga wykluczenia konfliktu naczyniowo-nerwowego od opisanych struktur naczyniowych. 
Układ komorowy prawidłowej wielkości, o nie istotnie niesymetrycznych komorach bocznych: śladowo szerszy trzon komory prawej w porównaniu ze stroną lewą, np: rozwojowego pochodzenia. Nie stwierdzam przemieszczenia układu komorowego. Śladowe, odcinkowe zaniki korowe głównie parasagitalnych i okołocentralnych zakrętów płatów ciemioniowych na sklepistości, odcinkowo wyraźniejsze po stronie lewej. Poza tym istota szara i biała poprawnej densyjności. 
W okolicy spływu zatoki poprzecznej i esowatej po stronie lewej wpukła się przerośnięta ziarnistość pajęczynówki: w granicach normy fizjologicznej.
Odcinkowe pogrubienie śluzówki z dnie prawej zatoki szczękowej, mniej w upowietrzonym wyrostki skrzydłowatym kości klinowej po stronie lewej, śladowo, odcinkowo pogrubiałe prześcienne śluzówki w pozostałych zatokach obocznych nosa z zablokowaniem ujścia sitowego zatoki klinowej po stronie prawej. Minimalne odcinkowe masy śluzówkowe w sporadycznych komórkach powietrznych wyrostka sutkowatego lewej kości skroniowej. Ubytki w przyśrodkowych śnianacg zatok szczękowych do tyłu od ich ujść fizjologicznych, penetrujące do środkowych przewodów nosowych.
Wyraźne tzw: kamienie migdałkowe w obrębie migdałka podniebiennego prawej, mniej lewego, częściowo objętych badaniem.



Badanie było robione ponieważ od 2 lat mam problem z zatokami i zatyka mi się ciągle prawe ucho. Miałem robioną punkcję prawej zatoki około 1.5 roku temu.

Proszę o przetłumaczenie mi wyniku  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam.
Kamil

----------

